# Yes I have a problem !



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess I just go over the deep end when it comes to matching my cycling gear. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSDAtoYL6zg


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I just put on whatever is clean and weather appropriate. If it matches, it's a bonus. I'm there to ride, not to parade around looking nifty. If someone wants to pay me to ride, I'll look good. Until then, point and laugh at me as a drop you climbing that long hill


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

See that's the difference I did have a sponsor that did pay for my bikes, clothing, racing fees, and hotels when I used to race many years ago. Even know I haven't raced in over 20 years I think I'll give you a run for your money up that long hill. It won't look to good for you when an old Clydesdale dusts you up that climb (lol).


----------

